# "impossible de démonter le disque"



## MacDavid (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à reformater entièrement on DD interne.

Hélas, je tombre toujours sur ce message d'erreur:

"impossible de démonter le disque"

Qui m'empeche de supprimer ou/et de modifier mon disque... que ce soit avec le CD d'install ou un DD externe...

Comment faire ?

Une idée ?


Pour info, mon DD interne:

Current GPT partition table:
 #      Start LBA      End LBA  Type
 1             40       409639  EFI System (FAT)
 2         409640    163725351  Mac OS X HFS+
 3      163987496    164645703  Mac OS X HFS+
 4      164645704    231217535  Mac OS X HFS+
 5      231479684    234441614  Linux Swap

Current MBR partition table:
 # A    Start LBA      End LBA  Type
 1              1    234441647  ee  EFI Protective

MBR contents:
 Boot Code: GRUB

Partition at LBA 40:
 Boot Code: None (Non-system disk message)
 File System: FAT32
 Listed in GPT as partition 1, type EFI System (FAT)

Partition at LBA 409640:
 Boot Code: None
 File System: HFS Extended (HFS+)
 Listed in GPT as partition 2, type Mac OS X HFS+

Partition at LBA 163987496:
 Boot Code: None
 File System: HFS Extended (HFS+)
 Listed in GPT as partition 3, type Mac OS X HFS+

Partition at LBA 164645704:
 Boot Code: None
 File System: HFS Extended (HFS+)
 Listed in GPT as partition 4, type Mac OS X HFS+

Partition at LBA 231479684:
 Boot Code: None
 File System: HFS Extended (HFS+)
 Listed in GPT as partition 5, type Linux Swap


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juin 2008)

Si tu as sauvegardé le contenu essentiel de tes partitions il faut recommencer depuis le DVD d'install avec, après le choix de la langue, "Utilitaire de disque" qui est dans le menu du haut. Il faut sélectionner le disque et PAS une partition et le reformatter quitte à refaire des partitions ensuite


----------



## MacDavid (2 Juin 2008)

Bien joué ,-)

Merci à toi!


----------



## clarity4 (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
je remonte ce vieux sujet car j'ai exactement le même problème, et pourtant je n'ai pas cliquer sur la partition mais bien sur le disque. Comment faire ?


----------



## defre2937 (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

j'avais le même problème, en désespoir de cause j'ai du utiliser le terminal pour forcer le démontage

la commande à utiliser est :
diskutil umount /Volumes/SANS\ TITRE

j'ai obtenu le nom du disque en le faisant glissé dans la fenêtre du terminal à partir du bureau


----------



## JoffreyB (6 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous.
J'ai le même problème, mais je ne comprend pas la commande à utiliser sur le terminal pour forcer le démontage (j'ai vraiment tout tenté) peux tu être un peu plus clair ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2013)

Salut *JoffreyB*.

D'après tes informations, tu es sous «Snow Léopard 10.6». C'est donc ce que je vais assumer en hypothèse. Et, comme tu as repêché ce fil des profondeurs du forum, je présume encore que ce qui t'a aiguillé vers pareille anguille, c'est l'intitulé dont *MacDavid* l'avait baguée à l'origine en 2008 : "impossible de démonter le disque". Je suppose donc que, nanti du DVD d'install de «Snow Léopard 10.6.3», tu voudrais, après avoir démarré sur ce disque d'installation, ré-initialiser entièrement le Disque Interne de ton Mac avant d'opérer une ré-installation à neuf ('_Clean Install_').

Ce qui, dans un premier temps, m'étonne, c'est pourquoi la procédure concisément énoncée par *Dos Jones* (que je salue ) et qui avait éclairé *MacDavid* :



Dos Jones a dit:


> Si tu as sauvegardé le contenu essentiel de tes partitions il faut recommencer depuis le DVD d'install avec, après le choix de la langue, "Utilitaire de disque" qui est dans le menu du haut. Il faut sélectionner le disque et PAS une partition et le reformatter quitte à refaire des partitions ensuite



n'a pas fourni à *clarity* de clarté 4 ans plus tard, non plus qu'à *defre* enclin semble-t-il à chercher midi à quatorze heures et paraissant l'y avoir trouvé en vertu des adages voulant que : _chacun trouve midi à sa porte_ et que : _tous les chemins mènent à Rome au «Terminal»_... . Ce qui fait que, par _transitivité de l'implication application_, mon étonnement vient s'appliquer au cas de *Jeoffrey*, qui paraît semblablement chercher midi à quatorze heures en déplorant ne pas voir le jour au tableau noir du «Terminal».

Ces 'abs_considérations' m'amenant à diviser en deux mes indications de méthode :

&#9828;​
a) Le petit «Dos Jones» illustré (le dédicataire ne prendra pas ombrage de cet éclairage )

Puisque _Bonaparte_ lui-même déclarait : «_Un petit dessin vaut mieux qu'une longue explication_, voici le procédé illustré en 2 visuels :




​
transposition : dans la GUI de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» du DVD d'installation de «Snow Léopard» (sur lequel il y a eu re-démarrage) : 


choisir le _device_ (disque interne du Mac) et pas ses partitions ;
sélectionner dans les menus de droite : '_Partition_' ; 
dans le bandeau de choix du '_Schéma de partition_', choisir : *1 partition* (si cela correspond à la volonté finale, sinon *2*, *3* etc.) ; 
dans les options de '_Format_' (le mode d'écriture au disque), choisir : '*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*' ; 
cliquer sur '_Options..._' afin de définir la '_Table de partition_' du disque (le 'périmétrage logique' qui va s'appliquer au 'device' physique, comme _Romulus_ dessinant avec une charrue le _pom&#339;rium_ - quadrilatère symbolique - de la future _Rome_ sur le sol brut du _Palatin_)

 => visuel suivant :





 choisir '*Tableau de partition GUID*' (dédié aux Macs Intel).

Parvenu à ce point, je me demande bien pourquoi, le démarrage effectué sur le support externe du DVD d'installation de «Snow Léopard», les choses ne pourraient pas se dérouler comme montré ci-dessus. Mais supposons-le pour nous en aller justement _chercher midi à quatorze heures_  =>

&#9831;​
b) Le petit «Terminal» illustré.

En supposant donc derechef que nous ayions démarré sur le DVD d'installation de «Snow Léopard» et que nous voulions démonter le Disque Interne du Mac dont les volumes montés (pour une raison qui m'échappe) feraient de la résistance, nous allons répartir notre effort en 2 temps :

1° Identification du device dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» :

opérer conformément au visuel suivant :




c'est-à-dire :


sélection du device (= disque global) ;
*&#8984;I* pour afficher la fenêtre d'informations de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» ;
lecture de la ligne _Identifiant du disque_. Comme c'est le disque interne du Mac, forcément la réponse devra être : *disk0*.

2° Commande de démontage du disque dans le «Terminal» :


au menu '_Utilitaires_' du Bureau simplifié du DVD d'installation, lancer l'option : «Terminal» ;
dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, copier-coller la commande :


```
diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk0
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (retour-chariot : presser la touche 'Entrée' = 'Retour' du clavier pour activer la commande)

&#9825;​
En résumé : j'ai longuement _cherché à quatorze heures_ sans y voir se lever de lumière neuve - puisse *Joffrey* du moins y trouver son _midi_ 

&#9826;​


----------



## Ketrice (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je ressors cette discussion parce que j'ai également un problème de démontage de disque dur interne, et ce sujet m'a l'air assez proche...
Pour mettre dans le contexte (paragraphe un peu long, mais je ne sais pas jusqu'où les détails sont nécessaires...) :
Il y a deux jours, mon MacBook Pro (de août 2010, sous snow leopard, avec un disque dur interne changé il y a deux ans) à complètement freezé : aucune application ne répond, j'ai uniquement le curseur multicolore qui tourne... J'ai forcé le redémarrage une fois. Lorsque j'ai voulu ouvrir une fenêtre Finder il a à nouveau bloqué. Redémarrage forcé une deuxième fois. Depuis, lorsque je le démarre, il reste bloqué sur l'écran gris avec la pomme et le chargement en dessous. J'ai démarré sur cd, vérifié le disque, un problème signalé, puis réparé le disque, le problème semblait être résolu. Par sécurité je re-répare, mais impossible depuis : "impossible de démonter le disque". À la suite de cela j'ai effectué une copie de mon disque entier (en créant une image de celui-ci), et ai vérifié que j'ai bien accès à toutes mes données en l'ouvrant sur un autre mac : tout à l'air d'être là, ouf !
J'ai donc voulu formater le disque dur interne pour tout réinstaller à neuf. Sauf que là, même problème : "L'effacement du disque a échoué. Erreur : Impossible de démonter le disque". J'ai bien fait attention de sélectionner le disque et non la partition, et ai également essayé de passer par le terminal pour démonter le disque, rien ne marche.
À ce point je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, y a-t-il encore une manipulation possible avant de décréter que mon disque dur a rendu l'âme, ou est-ce le moment de le changer ?
Merci d'avance de vos conseils si vous en avez !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2014)

Ketrice a dit:


> il reste bloqué sur l'écran gris avec la pomme et le chargement en dessous.


dans ces cas là 
faire ca
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5467078?start=15&tstart=0

s'il y a encore un OS installé ( et il semble que oui)
faire les manips indiquées


----------



## Ketrice (4 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> dans ces cas là
> faire ca
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5467078?start=15&tstart=0
> 
> ...



Bonjour, merci de la réponse rapide, mais je ne vois pas trop ce que je dois faire... Les gens sur ce forum ont tous un mac qui démarre, et ont plutôt l'air d'avoir un problème de mise à jour de leur OS non ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2014)

Salut *Ketrice*.

Ton écran (montrant le logo 'Pomme' avec une roue crantée giratoire subalterne qui n'en finit jamais de tourner) signifie que le '_kernel_' (dont la mission ici est de charger les infra-structures logicielles de l'OS : le '_BSD_Unix_') pour une raison qui m'échappe ne parvient pas à compléter sa tâche et à passer la main à l'opérateur suivant : le '_launchd_' (1er des processus_extra-kernel et à ce titre processus_parent), dont la tâche est de charger les super-structures logicielles de l'OS, avant intervention du '_LoginWindow_' qui donne accès la l'interface graphique d'utilisateur.

Comme tu as réussi à sauvegarder les données de ton Mac, ta décision de ré-installer l'OS est sans doute la plus judicieuse. Étant sous «Snow Léopard», tu possèdes donc un DVD d'installation (soit spécifique = gris, soit générique = blanc) en 10.6.3 qui présente toutes les garanties d'intégrité Apple et n'est pas susceptible de te faire rencontrer les problèmes d'installation évoqués dans le fil signalé par *Pascal*, lesquelles paraissent spécifiques à des clés USB d'installation de «Mavericks 10.9» mal conçues (supportant un bundle embarquant une instruction d'horloge erronée ou une Apple ID bloquante). Car je ne sache pas que ce genre de difficulté se soit jamais rencontrée avec un DVD Apple de «Snow Léopard».

&#9828;​
Non. Le problème que tu rencontres, une fois démarré sur OSX Install DVD, c'est un blocage de son outil : «Utilitaire de Disque» à opérer l'effacement logique du DDI sous le prétexte que : '_le disque ne peut pas être démonté_'. Un disque ('_device_') qui a été logiquement paramétré porte un '_Volume_', volume qui peut se trouver soit '_monté_' (l'«Utilitaire de Disque» en atteste en le présentant comme manipulable) soit '_démonté_' (il apparaît alors en 'grisé' dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et n'est pas manipulable).

Cela dit, pour effacer le *contenu* d'un '_Volume_' = ses données en écriture (ce qui n'est possible, en cas de 'volume-système' sur lequel un OS est installé, qu'à condition d'avoir démarré sur un disque externe - ce qui est ton cas quand tu démarres sur OSX Install DVD), point n'est besoin de '_démonter_' ce volume, car l'opération d'effacement est *intérieure* à ce volume constitué. Par contre, pour effacer le *contenant*  d'un '_Volume_', càd. son 'existence formelle' sur un disque, la condition préalable sine qua non est de '_démonter_' ce volume, car aussi longtemps qu'il est '_monté_', il est actif un peu à la manière d'une application qui, aussi longtemps qu'elle est lancée, ne peut pas être supprimée dans une session d'utilisateur [de ce point de vue, '_démonter un disque_' et '_démonter un volume_' pourraient être considérés comme des synonymes, à condition qu'un disque ne supporte qu'un et un seul volume logique, car démonter le disque signifie le démonter du montage de son volume].

&#9831;​
Ces considérations abstruses et byzantines (où se complaît ton serviteur ) me conduisent à quelques options pratiques nonobstant :



dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de OSX Install DVD, sélectionne (colonne de gauche) le *volume logique* de ton DDI (= ligne _subalterne_) et essaye de commander (espace de droite) l'*effacement* de ce volume, avec option de format : '_Mac OS étendu (journalisé)_'. Cette opération ne demande pas un '_dé-montage_' du volume en question (sur lequel l'OS «Snow Léopard» est installé), puisqu'il ne porte pas sur le *contenant*, mais sur le *contenu* en écriture du volume dont le périmétrage logique serait préservé. Est-ce que l'opération est possible? Si oui, tu installes dans la foulée.



autre option : dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de OSX Install DVD, sélectionne (colonne de gauche) le *device physique* de ton DDI (= ligne _supérieure_) et essaye de commander (espace de droite) le *re-partitionnement* de ce disque, qui consiste en l'effacement du volume en tant que *contenant* (avec forcément son *contenu*) et la re-création d'un nouveau *contenant* logique. J'avais détaillé la méthode dans mes facéties illustrées antérieurement dans ce fil (en résumé : _1_partition_, _Tableau de partition GUID_ et _Format : Mac OS (journalisé)_). Est-ce que ça marche, où bien rencontres-tu le message : '_impossibilité de démonter le disque_' (démontage requis ici)? Si tu sélectionnes le volume de ton OS au préalable, et que tu presses le bouton '_Démonter_' de la barre d'outils de l'«Utilitaire de Disque», est-ce que l'affichage du volume vire au 'grisé'?



Sinon, lance le «Terminal» (dans les '_Utilitaires_' de la barre de menus) et passe la commande préalable :


```
diskutil list
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' = 'Retour' du clavier pour activer la commande). Tu vois la liste des disques disponibles = dev/disk0 et dev/disk1 ; assortie de celle des volumes attachés : en supposant que le DDI soit dev/disk0, alors = EFI => dev/disk0s1 et Apple_HFS Snow Léopard => dev/disk0s2. Alors tu tentes d'abord :


```
diskutil unmountDisk dev/disk0
```

et &#8617;&#65038; [évidemment, si le DDI est listé comme dev/disk1 parce que tu as démarré sur le disque externe qui serait listé en dev/disk0, tu remplaces dans ta commande dev/dis0 par dev/disk1]. Est-ce que ça marche? Si oui, le volume de l'OS de ton DDI devrait apparaître 'démonté', càd. en grisé. Sinon, tente encore :


```
diskutil unmount dev/disk0s2
```

et &#8617;&#65038; [pareil => si le volume est listé comme dev/disk1s2 au lieu de dev/disk0s2, alors tu renseignes dev/disk1s2 dans ta commande]. Est-ce que le volume se dé-monte?


Si rien ne marche, et comme vraisemblablement tu ne peux pas entreprendre une ré-installation par simple mise-à-niveau (car ton OSX Install DVD est en 10.6.3 et l'OS «Snow Léopard» de ton DDI sans doute en 10.6.8 => impossibilité d'une mise-à-niveau rétrograde), tes options deviendraient :


mise en mode '_Target_' (= 'cible') de ton Mac (en pressant la touche *T* continument au démarrage jusqu'à apparition d'un écran avec logo en *Y* du _Firewire_ et connexion en _Firewire_ à un autre Mac susceptible de supporter ton DVD OSX Install pour tenter effacement indirect (par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de l'OS-hôte de l'autre Mac) et ré-installation indirecte (en double-cliquant simplement l'installateur de l'image-disque du DVD et renseignement du volume du Mac 'cible' comme destination). Voire application de la MAJ-combo 10.6.8 en mode indirect. Est-ce que cela redresserait la situation?


si rien ne marche => problème _hardware_ vraisemblable.

&#9825;​


----------



## Ketrice (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour macomaniac !
Tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et les explications bien détaillées : ça fait toujours plaisir quand un connaisseur arrive à donner des conseils à un débutant de manière claire et détaillée.
J'ai effectué (presque) toutes les manipulations les unes après les autres :

 Lorsque je lui demande d'effacer uniquement le volume comme tu l'as décrit, il commence aussi par essayer de démonter le disque (précisé en bas, à côté de la barre de progression), et donc j'arrive au même résultat : "L'effacement de volume a échoué".

 Lors d'une demande de partitionnement du disque dur interne, même résultat : "La partition a échoué", toujours encore parce qu'il n'arrive pas à démonter.

 Dans le terminal, après :

```
diskutil unmountDisk dev/disk0
```
j'obtiens "Unmount failed for dev/disk02"
et après :

```
diskutil unmount dev/disk0s2
```
j'obtiens "Unmount failed for dev/disk02s2"

 Je n'ai pas pu effectuer la manipulation en passant en mode Target, car je n'ai pas de câble Firewire à disposition.


Cependant, j'ai également essayé de remplacer mon disque dur interne par un autre (non formaté), pour voir si le problème venait du disque dur. Lorsque j'ai voulu le formater, j'ai également obtenu une erreur : "POSIX reports: The operation couldnt be completed. Cannot allocate memory". Ça m'a l'air d'être une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle : mon disque dur est peut-être intact, mais donc le problème doit venir d'un autre endroit que je crois que je vais devoir faire indentifier par un Apple Store...
À part si tu as d'autres bons conseils, je vais y aller dès demain ce qu'ils me proposent comme prix pour une analyse.
Merci pour les conseils encore !


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2014)

Remarque préliminaire :
_a priori_ il me paraît normal que la commande retourne une erreur car il manque le '/' initial au chemin du disque. Il faudrait plutôt :
	
	



```
diskutil unmount /dev/disk0s2
```

Si toutefois, ça refuse toujours le démontage, passe alors les commandes suivantes.

1) _fuser_ :

```
fuser /dev/disk0s2
```
qui te donnera les numéros des processus qui utilisent le volume en question.

2) soit tu regardes avec le moniteur d'activité quels sont ces processus, soit tu continues avec le Terminal.
Imaginons que cela t'ait retourné le numéro 11610, tu tapes :
	
	



```
ps aux | grep 11610
```
Ça te donnera le processus et son propriétaire.


----------



## Ketrice (5 Février 2014)

Bonsoir !
Je viens de réessayer ta suggestion (en ajoutant le /), ça avait pas l'air si mal...
Au premier essai il m'a parlé de "time out", visiblement ça a pris trop longtemps et il a abandonné... J'ai donc relancé la commande, et ça a mis plus de temps, mais il a fini par me dire que le disque était déjà démonté ! En allant dans l'utilitaire de disque, le volume était effectivement grisé (pas avant...).
J'ai donc sélectionné le disque dur, et ai demandé à le partitionner (une seule partition). Ça a eu l'air de fonctionner !  Par sécurité, je lui ai redemandé de partitionner, toujours encore sans problème.
Là j'ai donc lancé l'installation de macos, et il lui reste 35 minutes depuis à peu près un quart d'heure... Je vais lui faire confiance et le laisser essayer encore un peu, mais ça a pas l'air si sympa que j'espérais. Mais bonne progression déjà ! Merci beaucoup pour les conseils !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Remarque préliminaire :
> _a priori_ il me paraît normal que la commande retourne une erreur car il manque le '/' initial au chemin du disque. Il faudrait plutôt :
> 
> 
> ...



Très juste . Curieux phénomène de "point_aveugle" : j'oublie le point de montage initial / sur l'objet, sans jamais pouvoir discerner que je l'oublie - ce, en persistance de la même erreur déjà commise dans mon message précédent de ce fil. La commande, rectifiée, aurait d'ailleurs pu être renforcée d'emblée par l'option force ainsi :


```
diskutil unmount force /dev/disk0s2
```

[Note : curieusement, j'ai un DDE multi-partitionné sur lequel un des volumes (qui supporte un clone de «Tiger») ne se laisse pas démonter normalement après attachement du _device_ au Mac et montage des volumes. Il faut toujours 'forcer à démonter'. Comme si, au montage, un processus s'activait rendant impossible le démontage simple. J'avais justement à l'esprit cette éventualité concernant le problème de *Ketrice* - en continuant de ne pas voir l'oubli du point de montage dans la commande, bien sûr, alors que que je le renseigne toujours dans mon 'forcer à démonter' du «Terminal» perso.  ; mais je vois que tout est rentré dans l'ordre apparemment avec un démontage simple. 

Ce qui ne laisse pas de m'étonner, car, enfin, l'«Utilitaire de Disque» n'est qu'une GUI pour le programme diskutil non? Alors, comment se fait-il que sa commande, forcément de type unmount ou unmountDisk, ne marchait pas? Car lui, au moins, n'oubliait pas le point de montage... Il y a là quelque chose qui m'échappe, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est mon _karma_ dans ce fil : la persistance du '_point aveugle_' ]

@*Ketrice*.

Apparemment, tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour toi.


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Peut-être l'Utilitaire de Disque est-il moins patient que la commande _diskutil_. Comme aurait dit Dave B. un problème de _time out_... (prendre une pause dans ce cas (ouarf ouarf ! (<-- rire façon Libellule, distingué, quoi))).

Quant à la raison pour laquelle ça ne se démonte pas facilement, elle est parfois difficile à trouver : dans certains cas c'est cette truffe de Spotlight qui refuse d'arrêter d'indexer inutilement la partition (inutilement car, si l'on redémarre sur Tiger, il va reprendre illico l'indexation sous ce système), dans d'autres cas, c'est le Finder lui-même qui semble ne pas vouloir lâcher prise, alors qu'en général il est prévu pour le faire et le fait bien.


----------



## mpr (6 Février 2014)

Milles mercis macomaniac et bompi, voilà 3 jours que je tentais de reformater mon DD sans issue.
Car depuis quelques temps j'ai la mémoire RAM qui fond et je dois redémarrer toutes les 1/2 heure.
je me disais qu'en réinstallant Maverick ça marcherait.
Aurai-tu une idée pour la mémoire qui passe de 7935 à 3598M° et ralentit tout, je ne trouve aucun sujet sur internet.
J'ai un MBP avril 2010
J'avais déjà ce problème avec ML et 4G°, j'ai mis 8M° et Maverick, ça a tenu 2 semaines et ça recommence.
Est-ce du Harward et comment le vérifier?
je ne sais comment faire pour t'envoyer un capture.
En ce moment j'écrit depuis la sauvegarde externe bootable donc sur un DD externe et la mémoire fond pareil.
donc ce n'est pas le disque dur interne...? 
merci


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Avec Mavericks, la mémoire libre ne devrait plus "fondre" aussi rapidement. Surtout, elle ne devrait pas avoir besoin de _swap_ (fichiers d'échange : fichier dans lesquels on décharge la RAM momentanément en fonction des besoins).
Le système s'alloue au démarrage 1 GB de _swap_ et ne devrait pas avoir besoin d'accroître ce volume.


----------



## mpr (6 Février 2014)

merci, mais qu'est-ce que cela peut-être?
comment faire pour t'envoyer deux captures d'écran pour que tu voyes?


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Ouvre le moniteur d'activité et affiche les processus par ordre de consommation mémoire, tu devrais pouvoir constater quels processus sont les plus gourmands.
Pour afficher des photos, il faut les charger chez un tiers (au hasard, parmi des dizaines : imgur, hostingpics...) et les mettre en lien ici.


----------



## mpr (6 Février 2014)

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/758443audmarrage.png

20mnaprs - HostingPics.net - Hébergement d'images gratuit


voilà un peu ce que j'ai???

et le swap augmente jusqu'à devoir redémarrer...


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Il y a visiblement un problème avec les calendriers. Je suppose que tu synchronises des calendriers en ligne avec ton Mac. Désactive-les au moins momentanément, pour voir.


----------



## mpr (6 Février 2014)

sorry, mais comme je dois redémarrer souvent pour faire bouger le curseur, depuis une semaine je ne sais plus où j'en suis.
j'ai désactivé Calendrier et ICloud

le swap 4M° utilisé 
2491 utilisé et 1824 disponible, Total de 4408
le swap fond moins mais le total si..
as-tu une pensée lumineuse?

à savoir que je suis sur DD externe

merci

10mn après 
2206 utilisé, 1765 dispo, Total 3072
détaillé 1491 actif 715 lié
970 inactif, 794 libre

virtuelle et caches
236 781 pageins, 2285 pageouts
124342 cache lookups, 24 cache hits (0,0%
147651115 pages faults, 28142921 copu on write

swap
3 cryptés
3 utilisés
swap total 2112 (1046 utilisé)
.... si tu sais lire cette langue merci


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Et CalendarAgent prend toujours plein de RAM ?

Avec le Terminal, on peut aisément le désactiver pour la session en cours en tapant la commande :

```
launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.CalendarAgent.plist
```
Après cela, il ne tourne plus.

Si ça continue de faire n'importe quoi, reprend une photo de l'occupation mémoire des processus.

Par ailleurs, il y a sans doute dans les journaux du système des kilomètres d'erreur ; on peut y jeter un oeil avec l'utilitaire Console (situé dans /Utilitaires/Console).


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2014)

Y'a une merde quelque part. Kernel task avec plus de 4,5 Go de Ram c'est pas normal non plus.

Il faut consulter les logs.


----------



## mpr (7 Février 2014)

mais comment mettre en ligne ma console, ça défile sans cesse???
Un mieux:
Après milles redémarrages, j'ai réussi à formater le dd et réinstaller Maverick
ça marche super
Donc c'est bien dans l'ancien système que quelque chose broute
j'ai donc sur la sauvegarde enlever le maximum d'application que je trainais depuis des lustres
je pense aussi qu'Adobe n'est pas sans reste.
après nettoyage manuel
le mbp n'a jamais été aussi vigoureux
mais avec une seule application en service la mémoire réduit autrement, elle n'a plus l'air de fondre au soleil du mac qui s'agite sans cesse.

Capturedcran20140207005907 - HostingPics.net - Hébergement d'images gratuit

et refond
je vais me coucher


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2014)

Sur l'image on voit bien que c'est encore le calendrier qui semble poser un problème.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Sur l'image on voit bien que c'est encore le calendrier qui semble poser un problème.


ouep

à titre de comparaison , sur mon calendrier (multicouches avec des abonnements à calendriers en ligne)
calendarAgent n'atteint pas ce *gigantesque* 3,79 GIGAS
mais prend tranquillement autour de 22 Mo à 24 Mo


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep
> 
> à titre de comparaison , sur mon calendrier (multicouches avec des abonnements à calendriers en ligne)
> calendarAgent n'atteint pas ce *gigantesque* 3,79 GIGAS
> mais prend tranquillement autour de 22 Mo à 24 Mo


Il est donc très compréhensif.


----------



## mpr (7 Février 2014)

Pas mal-
Dans mon cas cela peut il être un virus?
J'ai réinstallé sur le DD interne maverik, 
mais n'ose réimporté les données via Migration.
De peur d'importer le problème!
J'attends, grâce à vous, avant de le faire.
Je reste sur DD externe en attendant...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

faudrait chercher pourquoi ton calendarAgent atteint ce chiffre henaurme
il y a forcement une cause

de looooongs fils sur le web en parlent
il semblerait que la cause pourrait etre les calendriers en abonnements  et "délégués" ( donc partagés à plusieurs)
dont plusieurs exemples avec des agendas google


as tu des calendriers synchronisés?
des google?


----------



## mpr (7 Février 2014)

Oui avec mon fils et ma femme 
Via exchange...
Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

mpr a dit:


> Oui avec mon fils et ma femme
> Via exchange...
> Qu'en penses-tu?


aaaaaah
interessant ca

gros à parier que c'est par là qu'il faut fouiner
( et bompi l'avait aussi reniflé hier message 22)

essaye une session ( session1 fermée)  SANS calendriers  synchronisés
Et regarder le calendaragent


----------



## mpr (7 Février 2014)

Merci, dés que je rentre je fais un essai...
Mais pourquoi leurs ordis n'ont ils pas se problème ???


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> aaaaaah
> interessant ca
> 
> gros à parier que c'est par là qu'il faut fouiner
> ...



C'est bizarre mais, effectivement, on a parfois l'impression de poster dans le vide...


----------



## mpr (8 Février 2014)

voilà :













utilisation mémoire
2027M° utilisé, 1361M°disponible - Total 3372  (mais pourquoi la mémoire total passe à 3373M° quand j'en ai 8000M° physique)
quand j'en suis là je dois redémarrer, sinon chaque action prend un temps...

La première image est la session 1
la deuze un compte sans calendrier
...
Savez vous si je peux synchroniser mes calendriers autrement qu'avec gOOgle?
merci


----------



## mpr (8 Février 2014)

Là monitor sur Maverick sur DD interne
ça marche bien, pas de problème de mémoire, la totale ne bouge pas même au bout de plusieurs heures




et la quand je veux réparer le DD externe, celui qui rame, ????


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2014)

mpr a dit:


> et la quand je veux réparer le DD externe, celui qui rame, ????


et c'est une sauvegarde Time machine?
pendant cette réparation , TM est inactif  ou actif?
si actif ben c'est assez logique qu'on ne peut pas réparer
(c'est même ce que dit le message ...)


----------



## mpr (8 Février 2014)

Merci je reteste...
Et pour le reste as-tu une idée?

Merci Pascalformac, c'est ça.


J'ai désactiver depuis plus d'une heure Calendrier dans le compte Exchange...
et ça tient, la mémoire ne fond pas.
Donc haro sur Google calendar.
Savez-vous si je peux partager mon calendrier comme avec gOOgle?


----------



## mpr (9 Février 2014)

Donc à faire le ménage et supprimer beaucoup de choses - dont :System / Library / LaunchAgents / com.apple.CalendarAgent.plist
Ca remarche.
Ouvert toute la nuit, plus de problème...
je reste malgré tout vigilant.
est-ce possible que ce soit "com.apple.CalendarAgent.plist" qui dérangeait le système???


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

l'exemple que j'ai donné
_mon calendrier (multicouches avec des abonnements à calendriers en ligne)
calendarAgent tranquillement autour de 22 Mo à 24 Mo 		_
c'est AVEC, entre autres,  des calendriers google

Mais et ca peut compter je n'ai PAS migré ( d'anciens comptes  mac d'anciens OS)
tous mes réglages mavericks  ont été 100%  neufs crées par mavericks


----------



## mpr (9 Février 2014)

Je n'ai pas encore fait de migration je pensais faire un maximum manuellement...
Pour ne pas ramener des éléments perturbateurs...


----------



## Mastadelle (25 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je ressort ce sujet car j'ai un souci depuis hier...

Mon disque dur externe WD n'est plus accessible sur mon macbook pro...

Impossible de le réparer, impossible de l'effacer, impossible de l'éjecter.

En revanche quand je le branche sur ma box SFR, il est bien reconnu.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, ca me derange pas de tout effacer mais j'arrive même pas à le formater...il me dit impossible à "démonter"...

Auriez vous une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2015)

Salut *Mastadelle*.

Il est possible que, quand tu branches ton DDE à ton Mac, un processus se relance à destination de son volume. Résultat : il n'est pas possible dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (qui y va en douceur) de _démonter_ le volume en question, car "Resource busy". Or, pour _effacer_ (= _reformater_) ce volume, ou même pour le _réparer_, la condition préalable est le _dé-montage_ du volume qui pemet l'accès à un système de fichiers "inemployé".

En conséquence de cette hypothèse, tu as le choix entre :

- le passage en force brutal --> tu vas à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et tu lances le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, tu commences par saisir : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> tu vois s'afficher la liste ordonnée des disques attachés à ton Mac avec leurs partitions, et en regard leurs identifiants dans la table des devices, du genre : /dev/disk1s2 --> repère celui qui correspond au volume de ton DDE. Passe maintenant la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil umount force /dev/disk1s2
```
 (tu substitues à mon /dev/disk1s2 le véritable identifiant de la partition de ton volume) et ↩︎ --> cette commande avec rajout de l'option : force tend à prendre le dessus (override) sur les processus qui peuvent employer les ressources du volume et empêcher son démontage. Il est rare qu'elle ne soit pas honorée.

--> Si tu obtiens en retour un : volume "brol" on disk1s2 force-umounted, tu peux quitter le «Terminal» et lancer l'«Utilitaire de Disque» --> le volume de ton DDE doit apparaître en grisé (état "_démonté_") --> si tu sélectionnes cette ligne (sans monter le volume), tu peux opérer un "_Effacer_" ou un "_Réparer le disque_".

--> la faiblesse de cette force de la commande est que, si tu ne reformates pas le volume, il y a des chances qu'à son remontage, le processus se relance à destination de ses ressources derechef accessibles.

--------------------​
- l'action chirugicale --> si tu vas à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Moniteur d'activité», il est possible d'inspecter les processus en cours (tous ou ceux de l'utilisateur seul - choix dans le menu _Présentation_) et par exemple au menu : _Énergie_ --> regarder s'il y en a (aucune autre application n'étant lancée dans le session de l'utilisateur) qui consomment une valeur supérieure à 0,0.

Avec de la patience, il est peut-être possible d'identifier le coupable, soit pour le forcer à quitter (bouton ⊗), soit pour remonter à la racine de son déclenchement s'il se relançait à chaque re-démarrage / remontage du volume du DDE (une application installée dont un agent se déclenche automatiquement à l'ouverture de session, par exemple).

--------------------​


----------



## lacrymoboy (30 Mai 2015)

Bonjour Macomaniac (et bonjour à tous).
Je m'incruste dans ce post car j'ai un soucis.
Je viens d'installer un SSD sur mon MBP early 2011 et j'ai placé mon HD à la place du lecteur optique.
J'ai copié sur le SSD, 10.8.5 d'un DD externe (avec Superduper!).
Cela fonctionne du coup je veux effacer mon HD dans lequel était mon ancien système 10.8.5. Là, Utilitaire de disque n'arrive pas à démonter le HD. Je le vérifie et il me demande de le réparer mais il n'y arrive pas.





J'ai tenté le mode sans échec, rien n'y fait.
Le moniteur d'activité n'indique rien d'anormal.
J'ai tenté ta manip sur le terminal et voici ce que j'obtiens :








Qu'en penses-tu ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2015)

Salut *lacrymoboy*.

Tu noteras d'abord que «SuperDuper!» n'a pas cloné la «Recovery HD 10.8.5» sur ton SSD en un volume parallèle à celui de l'OS («SSD»). Par contre, tu as toujours une «Recovery HD 10.8.5» sur ton HDD (Apple_Boot Recovery HD) --> quand tu dis que tu veux effacer ce disque, entends-tu le seul volume principal «MM» (en conservant la «Recovery HD») ou tout le disque (en la supprimant) ? Si c'est la 2è option, il te faudrait alors créer une «Recovery HD» sur ton SSD, sur un petit volume de 650 Mo suivant celui de l'OS «SSD».

Une méthode aisée : tu re-démarres sur le «Mountain Lion 10.8.5» du DD externe, tu télécharges et installes ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ de _Bombich _(payant, mais démo gratuite un mois sans limitation fonctionnelle), tu le lances et tu crées un tâche consistant à (re)cloner le «ML» du DD externe sur le volume «SSD» --> le logiciel va s'apercevoir qu'il manque une «Recovery HD» sur le SSD et te proposer de la créer --> tu dis oui.

[le re-clonage de l'OS peut-être probématique si tu as déjà commencé à personnaliser des applications et/ou à ajouter des fichiers personnels : dans ce cas, exclure de la tâche quasiment tout ce qui se rapporte à l'OS et évidemment tout ton dossier de compte dans le répertoire des "_Utilisateurs_" afin que l'opération se réduise essentiellement à créer une partition de récupération - que je suppose, bien sûr, exister sur ton DD externe. Si ce n'était pas le cas, procéder de façon analogue en démarrant sur le volume «MM» de ton HDD, installer «CCC» et rétro-clonage sélectif sur le SSD afin d'y créer un clone de la «Recovery HD» qui existe bien sur le disque source.]​
--------------------​Je note par ailleurs une bizarrerie : il n'est pas normal que ton SSD de 500 Go en connexion SATA (le disque supportant le volume «SSD») soit identifié en 2è position (= /dev/disk1) dans l'ordre de la table des devices et pas en 1ère position (= /dev/disk0) et que ce soit ton HDD de 750 Go (le disque supportant le volume «MM») - quoique déporté à la place du Super-Drive - qui s'arroge cette 1ère position (= /dev/disk0). Si tu *re-démarres* ton Mac pour _re-booter_ sur ton volume «SSD» et que tu refasses un diskutil list dans le «Terminal», la situation est-elle inchangée, ou bien est-ce que c'est désormais le SSD de 500 Go qui récupère l'identifiant /dev/disk0 qui devrait de droit être le sien ?

--------------------​Si tu veux démonter de force un volume spécifique d'un disque vs tous les volumes d'un disque, voici les commandes (j'admets comme dans ton 1er cas de figure que le HDD de 750 Go dont tu veux démonter surtout le volume «MM» est identifié comme /dev/disk0. Si tu t'y prenais après re-démarrage et que la commande diskutil list révéle qu'il serait désormais identifié comme /dev/disk1, alors il conviendrait d'adapter le chiffre du disque) :

- pour le volume seul, tu prends le verbe umount, tu lui adjoins l'option force et tu cibles sur la partition seule : 
	
	



```
sudo diskutil umount force /dev/disk0s2
```

- pour tous les volumes, tu prends le verbe umountDisk, tu lui adjoins encore l'option force et tu cibles sur le disque entier : 
	
	



```
sudo diskutil umountDisk force /dev/disk0
```

--> je t'ai mis le préfixe sudo (qui n'est normalement pas requis ici) afin de "mettre le paquet" --> tu verras s'afficher un demande password après pression sur la touche "_Entrée_" (au moins pour une 1ère commande sudo - celles qui suivent dans un délai de 5' ne requièrent pas de mot-de-passe admin) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef touche "_Entrée_". Cette commande avec l'option force est normalement assez énergique pour contraindre le démontage d'un volume même sollicité par tel ou tel processus.

--> si ça marche, tu peux sélectionner dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» le volume devenu grisé (état "_démonté_") sans le remonter et faire "_Effacer_" si tu te cantonnes à l'effacement du volume. Sinon, le disque entier et option "_Effacer_" pour faire sauter en plus la «Recovery HD» --> le volume incriminé («MM») étant déjà _démonté_, le _reformatage_ local ou _repartitionnement_ global devrait pouvoir s'effectuer. Si jamais tu préférais garder la «Recovery HD» sur le HDD (pour gagner de la place sur le SSD), alors n'efface que le volume «MM».

--------------------​


----------



## lacrymoboy (30 Mai 2015)

Wahou ! Ca c'est de la réponse. Merci.

Bon, entre temps, j'ai démonté mon MBP et j'ai installé le HD ("MM") dans un boitier externe puis branché sur mon MBP 2007.
"Utilitaire de disque" du MBP 2007 me confirme qu'il faut réparer le HD mais par contre il réussi à le réparer !
Du coup je l'ai ré-installé dans le MBP 2011.
Tout semble fonctionner. "Utilitaire de disque" me confirme qu'il est en bon état.

Par contre, j'ai lancé le terminal et "MM" est toujours sur _disk0_ alors qu'il est bien à la place du Superdrive. 
Et étant vide maintenant, la "Recovery HD" n'y est plus. 

_Last login: Sat May 30 12:21:49 on console_
_mm:~ lacrymoboy$ diskutil list_
_/dev/disk0_
_   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER_
_   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0_
_   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1_
_   2:                  Apple_HFS MM                      749.8 GB   disk0s2_
_/dev/disk1_
_   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER_
_   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk1_
_   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1_
_   2:                  Apple_HFS SYSTEM                  240.1 GB   disk1s2_
_   3:                  Apple_HFS EXTRA                   239.6 GB   disk1s3_
_mm:~ lacrymoboy$ _


Donc 2 questions  :

- Dois-je mettre une "Recovery HD" sur un des 2 disques - le HD ("MM") ou le SSD (rebaptisé "SYSTEM") ?
Sachant que j'ai le même système sur mon MBP 2007 + un clone sur un DD externe.

- Le fait que MM soit en position _disk0_ pose-t'il un problème ?

_C'est pénible d'avoir des problèmes mais en même temps j'apprend plein de trucs ;-)_
Merci encore.


----------



## lacrymoboy (30 Mai 2015)

… Pardon, je n'ai pas précisé que sur mon SSD ("SYSTEM"), il y a donc 10.8.5 mais aussi mon dossier utilisateur mais vidé de mes données personnelles (sauf fichiers invisibles et dropbox). 
_Le but de tout ceci était l'envie de cloner et de séparer mon système de mes données.
_
Maintenant, je tente de créer un dossier dans "MM" mais il m'est dit "_i__mpossible de terminer l'opération car une erreur inattendue s'est produite (code d'erreur -50)_" Grrr …


----------



## lacrymoboy (30 Mai 2015)

… O punaise ! Je viens de tenter de ré-effacer le HD ("MM") et je reviens au point de départ "impossible de démonter le disque".
… Désolé pour tous ces bout de posts.


----------



## lacrymoboy (30 Mai 2015)

… J'ai fait ta manip concernant le démontage en force de "MM".
Tout le processus dans le "Terminal" s'est bien passé.
mais au moment d'effacer le disque :





Est-ce du au fait qu'il n'y a pas de "Recovery HD" ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2015)

Il serait plus prudent de ta part de créer la «Recovery HD» _ad hoc_ sur ton SSD (car tu ne peux pas faire confiance à ton HDD pour l'instant). Mais je serais toi, je connecterais d'abord mon clone (du DDE) au Mac et je ferais dans le «Terminal» un diskutil list pour vérifier s'il y a bien une Apple_Boot Recovery HD sur ledit DDE.

[En bonus, afin de t'épargner ultérieurement ces manipulation textuelles et te permettre une inspection graphique, il te suffit d'activer le menu "_Déboguer_" de ton «Utilitaire de Disque» afin qu'il puisse afficher y compris les partitions invisibles par défaut : la petite partition EFI ou la «Recovery HD». Pour ce faire, tu ouvres le «Terminal» (de ton OS «SYSTEM») et tu fais un copier-coller de : 
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.DiskUtility DUDebugMenuEnabled 1
```
 et ↩︎ puis tu re-démarres ton Mac. Après ré-ouverture de session, tu lances l'«Utilitaire de Disque» dont la barre de menus supérieure affiche désormais un nouveau menu = "_Déboguer_" --> tu vas à son pénultième sous-menu : "_Afficher chaque partition_" que tu coches --> désormais, ton «Utilitaire de Disque» n'est plus borgne, mais vois le _visible_ et... l'_invisible_. Il peut même voir l'_absence_ de la «Recovery HD» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

Si ce n'était pas le cas (pas de «Recovery HD» sur le DDE), méthode longue : il faudrait que tu démarres sur ton MPB 2007, que tu installes «CCC» dans ses applications, et que tu utilises la démo pour recloner l'OS du MPB 2007 sur le clone du DDE. Ce coup-ci, «CCC» te créera une «Recovery HD» sur le DDE (et se clonera lui-même dans les applications du clone) --> ça te permettrait, en connectant ton DDE ensuite à ton MPB 2011 et en démarrant dessus, de rétro-cloner sur le volume «SYSTEM» du MPB 2011 (avec les exclusions de répertoires que tu voudrais) --> «CCC» là encore, s'apercevant qu'il n'y a pas de «Recovery HD» sur le disque de destination, te proposera de t'en cloner une à partir de la source sur le DDE.

Plus rapide : tu extrais ton SSD, tu le colles dans ton boîtier, tu le connectes à ton MPB 2007, tu démarres sur l'OS de ton MBP, installes «CCC», re-clones sur le volume «SYSTEM» de ton SSD --> «CCC» te proposera directo de t'y cloner la «Recovery HD» de la source (fais attention à la nappe - le cable connecteur - dans ces manipulations).

Méthode purement interne : démarré sur le «SYSTEM» de ton SSD, tu re-télécharges de l'AppStore l'installateur de «Mountain Lion» (ce sera la version 10.8.5 par défaut) et tu le fais ré-installer "sur" l'OS en place de ton SSD --> normalement, ça recrée une «Recovery HD» en cas d'absence.

--------------------​Par ailleurs, tu as manifestement un problème matériel en ce qui concerne ton HDD. Le message "_échec du balayage des données_" m'évoque ces I/O errors (erreurs d'input/ouput = d'entrée / sortie) qui signalent un échec initial de _lecture_ des écritures (ici le système de fichiers vide) - pour ne pas parler d'un échec prévisionnel en _écriture_. D'où : quel est le _pourquoi_ de ce _comment_ ?

- a) s'agit-il du disque lui-même ? Comme le bricolage n'a pas l'air de te soucier, tu réouvres ton Mac et tu recolles le HDD dans un boîtier --> est-ce qu'il supporte les manipulations ordinaires : ajouter des fichiers / effacer des fichiers / réparer le disque / réparer le volume ? s'il y a des ratés --> HDD en train de défaillir. À changer.

- b) s'il n'y a aucun problème de manipulation / vérification --> ce n'est pas le disque en lui-même, c'est peut-être le type de connexion qui le relie à la Carte-Mère qui foire. Mais là, je sors de mon domaine d'expertise et je ne peux pas de conseiller ce qu'il y a à faire par soi-même (à part d'aller faire réparer spécifiquement en magasin Apple ou agréé).

[J'espère pour toi que la Carte-Mère ne se mélange pas les pinceaux quelque part : que le disque en connexion SATA ne soit pas identifié en /dev/disk0, ça me défrise carrément. Mais c'est peut-être l'effet d'une mauvaise connexion du HDD qui perturbe la lecture. Encore une fois : je suis en dehors de mon domaine de compétence.]​
--------------------​


----------



## lacrymoboy (30 Mai 2015)

Merci pour ces explications. 
En ce qui concerne le HD, j'ai pas lu qu'un problème de nappe est récurrent sur les MBP 2011.
Je met en doute également l'optical bay (Storeva) mais ce n'est qu'une simple intuition.
Effectivement, le remettre dans un boitier externe, branché au BP 2007 me permettra d'y voir plus clair (j'espère).
Je tente tout ça demain et te tiens au jus du résultat.


----------



## lacrymoboy (31 Mai 2015)

Bonjour.
Donc j'ai démonté le HD et dans un boitier externe, branché sur mon MBP 2007, il fonctionne très bien.
Donc mes soupçons sur l'Optic Bay Storeva semblent se confirmer. Je vais commander le Data Doubler d'OWC qui me semble de meilleure facture.

En ce qui concerne la «Recovery HD». J'ai regardé par le terminal mon clone sur mon DDE. Aucune.
Elle est aussi absente sur mon MBP 2007 (clone de mon MBP 2011) et j'ai même vérifier une veille sauvegarde du MBP 2011 sur un autre DDE. Pareil, aucune «Recovery HD». … Et il semble, selon certains posts que "SuperDuper!" ne clone pas la «Recovery HD». 
_NB : Je n'ai pas vu cette info quand je me suis tapé tout le mode d'emploi de "Superduper!" ;-)_
Bref, j'ai tout de même une question malgré toute ton aide à ce sujet  (et j'espère bien avoir lu tes conseils) :
Quand j'utilise CCC, pour la création de la «Recovery HD» je réinstalle mon système sur mon SSD. Or si j'ai cloné mon système sur le SSD c'est que désirais conserver en l'état mes applications et mes multiples plugins audio (je suis musicien).
Ma question (sûrement stupide) est : Puis-je installer QUE la «Recovery HD» sans devoir installer l'OS ?
Merci encore.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2015)

«_Ex nihilo fit nihil_» - comme disaient les anciens Philosophes. Ce que nous traduirons dans le contexte par : "_Faute de Recovery_HD existant sur la source, «Carbon Copy Cloner» ne peut en créer aucune sur la destination_" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Le logiciel de clonage «SuperDuper !» ne clone pas effectivement la «Recovery HD» sur le disque de destination (lors même que cette dernière pré-existe sur le disque source) - ce que «Carbon Copy Cloner» est très bien capable de faire, par contre, à la stricte condition qu'il en existe une, de «Recovery HD», sur le disque source. Or ce n'est pas le cas chez toi : pas plus de «Recovery HD» que de beurre en broche sur le disque du DDE qui porte le volume de ton clone de «Mountain Lion 10.8.5» ; non plus que sur le disque-source du clone : celui de ton _MacBook Pro_2007_ qui porte le volume originel de «Mountain Lion 10.8.5». Donc inutile de solliciter «CCC» qui ne pourra en sortir aucune de son "_chapeau_" de prestidigitateur.

Une solution pour toi d'en récupérer une, serait de re-télécharger de l'AppStore l'installateur de «Mountain Lion» (+ 5 Go compressés) qui doit faire partie de tes "_Achats_" et qui est par défaut, actuellement, dans la version 10.8.5 (il se retrouverait par défaut dans le répertoire des _Applications_ sous le nom de «Install OS X Mountain Lion.app»). Le faire se ré-appliquer à l'OS actuel de ton _MacBook Pro_, non seulement ne ferait que ré-écrire les seuls fichiers-Système dans la préservation de ton compte utilisateur (données + réglages) et des applications tierces que tu as ajoutées au dossier des _Applications _; mais créerait en annexe du volume de l'OS la «Recovery HD» qui fait défaut. Si tu voulais appliquer la même opération au disque du DDE de ton clone, et aussi à celui de ton _MacBook Pro_2007_, sache que l'installateur présent dans le dossier des _Applications_ de l'OS que l'on déclenche à destination de ce même OS s'auto-détruit en sortie de ré-installation --> il te faudrait le sauvegarder indépendamment si tu voulais le conserver, et en faire une copie dans l'OS démarré de ton _MacBook Pro_2007 _pour le lui appliquer afin de re-créer en parallèle une «Recovery HD» (et idem pour le clone).

Je t'ai trouvé une solution beaucoup plus directe qui devrait te satisfaire. J'ai chargé dans le dossier public de ma «DropBox» le dossier : ☞*Recup1085.zip*☜ que je t'invite à télécharger à partir de la session de ton _MacBook Pro_ (454,4 Mo : ce n'est pas la mer à boire...). Ce dossier zippé contient 3 ressources : le disque virtuel BaseSystem.dmg et le fichier collatéral BaseSystem.chunklist copiés exactement de la partition de récupération «Recovery HD 10.8.5» de l'OS «Mountain Lion 10.8.5» que j'ai installés sur 2 volumes consécutifs de mon SSD multi-partitionné ; plus le programme UNIX dmtest que les ingénieurs d'Apple ont créé à l'époque de «Lion» pour permettre le création d'une «Recovery HD» où l'on veut, pourvu qu'on lui fournisse les 2 ressources précédentes, et qui faisait partie d'un bundle «Lion Recovery Update v1.0» dont je l'ai extrait.

Arrange-toi en fin de téléchargement pour avoir sur ton Bureau de session admin le dossier dézippé : *Recup1085*. Va alors à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte, fais un copier-coller direct de la commande : 
	
	



```
sudo ~/Desktop/Recup1085/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition / ~/Desktop/Recup1085/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 ~/Desktop/Recup1085/BaseSystem.chunklist
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> en quelques minutes où tu verras défiler des milliers de lignes dans le «Terminal», le programme dmtest va re-partitionner non destructivement la partition de ton OS pour créer une mini-partition de 650 Mo intitulée Recovery HD et y installer le dossier de démarrage de la «Recovery HD 10.8.5» : le dossier com.apple.recovery.boot [NB. Il est normal au démarrage sur l'OS que le volume de la «Recovery HD» ne soit pas monté par défaut et ne s'affiche pas sur le Bureau de session sous forme d'image-disque --> c'est dû au format spécial Apple_Boot de la partition de récupération. Pour démarrer sur la partition de récupération «Recovery HD» : démarrage direct avec les touches ⌘R tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage du logo  ; ou démarrage indirect via l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage obtenu avec la touche "alt" au départ et choix de volume : «Récupération 10.8.5».]

--> je te garantis à 100% l'innocuité pour le Système et les données en place de l'exécution de ce programme et sa parfaite efficacité. Pas besoin de script tordu requérant l'installateur complet de l'OS : c'est là un programme à 100% d'origine Apple qui a été créé exclusivement pour créer une «Recovery HD» où l'on veut à partir des 2 seules ressources que je t'ai mises dans le dossier.

Ce programme est _universel_ (je l'ai employé avec succès pour créer où j'avais envie toutes sortes de «Recovery HD», de «Lion» à «Yosemite»). Les seules _variables_ consistent dans les ressources auxquelles on lui demande de se référer (le BaseSystem.dmg et la BaseSystem.chunklist) et qui se laissent extraire par copie de n'importe quelle partition de récupération «Recovery HD» existante dont on monte le volume afin d'avoir accès au contenu de son dossier de _boot_ : com.apple.recovery.boot + la _variable_ constituée, dans la commande, par la mention du volume de destination.

La commande a, en effet, la forme générique : invocation du programme (dmtest) --> verbe d'action (ensureRecoveryPartition : créer une partition de récupération Recovery HD) --> chemin au volume de référence (dans ton cas, la simple barre oblique / qui désigne directement le point de montage du volume démarré de ton OS ; mais ce pourrait être, par exemple, à supposer une clé USB porteuse d'un volume intitulé "brol" attachée à ton Mac : /Volumes/brol --> dans tous les cas de figure, dès lors qu'est mentionné le chemin à un volume monté de référence - qu'il soit démarré ou non démarré, alors le progamme va re-partitionner la partition-support de ce volume pour créer non destructivement une partition consécutive de 650 Mo intitulée strictement Recovery HD) --> désignation par son chemin de la 1ère ressource (le disque virtuel : BaseSystem.dmg) --> double option booléenne de vérification de l'intégrité du volume de disque (0 0) --> désignation par son chemin de la 2è ressource (le fichier d'instructions : BaseSystem.chunklist).

--> Une fois que la commande aura fini de s'exécuter (tu ne touches à rien tant que l'invite de commande à ton nom bref d'utilisateur, de type : lacrymoboy$ ne s'est pas ré-affichée dans la fenêtre du «Terminal»), si tu veux sauvegarder le programme dmtest dans les binaires UNIX de ton OS (okazou plus tard tu en aurais usage), alors tu copies-colles encore :


```
sudo cp ~/Desktop/Recup1085/dmtest /bin
```
 et ↩︎ (si un mot-de-passe t'est redemandé, tu fais comme ci-dessus à l'aveugle) --> une copie de dmtest se trouve désormais dans le répertoire à binaires /bin de ton OS (et il te suffirait de taper sudo dmtest dans le «Terminal» pour invoquer directement le programme, vu que le dossier /bin fait partie a priori des répertoires de référence de ta variable d'environnement $PATH). Tu conclus par : 
	
	



```
sudo chown 0:0 /bin/dmtest
```
 et ↩︎ (sans besoin de redonner ton mot-de-passe admin dans les 5' qui suivent une 1ère authentification sudo) --> les propriétaires du fichiers sont restaurés à user=root et group=wheel comme requis pour les programmes du répertoire /bin.

--> si tu voulais re-créer une «Recovery HD 10.8.5» en annexe du volume de l'OS «Mountain Lion 10.8.5» de ton clone et/ou de ton _MacBook Pro_2007_, alors il te suffirait de re-copier, via une clé USB par exemple, le dossier dézippé : «Recup1085» sur ton Bureau de session soit de l'OS de ton clone démarré, soit de l'OS de ton _MacBook Pro_2007_ démarré et de re-coller dans le «Terminal» correspondant la commande pré-citée : 
	
	



```
sudo ~/Desktop/Recup1085/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition / ~/Desktop/Recup1085/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 ~/Desktop/Recup1085/BaseSystem.chunklist
```
 (assortie ou non après coup des petites qui installent le programme dmtest en vue d'une ré-utilisation ultérieure dans le répertoire /bin de l'OS).


----------



## Beauchadiniou (26 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Je reviens au sujet initial, essentiellement pour remercier macomaniac et bompi qui m'ont sauvé d'une situation potentiellement très pénible. J'étais récemment en train de faire, sur un iMac de 2008, une migration 10.6->10.11 (oui, je sais, tout ça n'est pas vraiment du dernier cri…), pour le compte d'une connaissance qui n'y connaît rien (mais vraiment rien) en informatique et qui est complètement perdue au moindre changement sur son ordinateur (et qui en même temps a absolument besoin de sa machine quotidiennement pour travailler). Je lui avais promis que c'était une affaire de quelques heures, que tout allait rouler comme sur des roulettes (j'avais déjà fait à deux occasions cette même migration, donc je pensais maîtriser tous les pièges et obstacles possibles) et qu'une fois tout terminé, j'aurai tout le temps de lui expliquer tous les changements (passage de Word 2004 à Word 2016, d'Entourage 2004 à Mail, de iPhoto à Photos, etc.). Donc tout se passait bien, j'avais tout préparé sur 10.6, fait un clone avec SuperDuper, j'avais fait démarrer l'ordi dessus, je vais dans Utilitaire de disque pour effacer/reformater Macintosh HD avant d'y installer 10.11, et là patatras, je tombe sur le problème "Impossible de démonter le disque" auquel je n'avais jamais été confronté auparavant. Je dois avouer avoir eu quelques sueurs froides (car j'étais pressé par le temps), même si évidemment au pire, j'aurais pu réinstaller 10.6 (j'avais le DVD d'installation) et tout remettre en place, mais bon. Des sueurs froides, d'autant plus que j'ai dû en arriver à la solution du Terminal donnée par macomaniac « diskutil unmount force /dev/disk0s2 » pour que ça marche ! Donc bravo encore à bompi et macomaniac (surtout) pour leur science ! Au passage, je signale pour d'éventuelles personnes qui tomberaient sur ce sujet que le problème n'a rien à voir avec le fait d'avoir fait démarrer l'ordi sur le DVD d'installation (seule hypothèse évoquée au début du sujet), puisque dans mon cas, c'était sur un clone. Et sinon, le problème de lacrymoboy de 2015, il m'a fait mal à la tête, j'espère pour lui qu'il s'en est sorti et aussi ne jamais le rencontrer (le problème)…


----------



## Beauchadiniou (11 Juin 2019)

Auto-correction/précision : 


Beauchadiniou a dit:


> même si évidemment au pire, j'aurais pu réinstaller 10.6 (j'avais le DVD d'installation) et tout remettre en place


Ou tout simplement redémarrer sur Macintosh HD.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2019)

Bonsoir *Beauchadiniou*

Content pour toi !


----------



## Raheem (24 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, J'ai un problème avec mon MacBook pro 2011, je souhaiterai le formaté pour réinstaller un nouvelle Os à jour mais le problème que je rencontre et que actuellement j'ai deux partition "Macintosh HD" et "PC Windows", quand je souhaite supprimer les partitions pour réinstaller un nouveau Os il m'indique "impossible de demonter le disque"
Je suis perdu, j'ai tout tenter en suivant des conseils forum mais rien ne fonctionne. Help me svp! Merci d'avance


----------



## Raheem (24 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, J'ai un problème avec mon MacBook pro 2011, je souhaiterai le formaté pour réinstaller un nouvelle Os à jour mais le problème que je rencontre et que actuellement j'ai deux partition "Macintosh HD" et "PC Windows", quand je souhaite supprimer les partitions pour réinstaller un nouveau Os il m'indique "impossible de demonter le disque"
Je suis perdu, j'ai tout tenter en suivant des conseils forum mais rien ne fonctionne. Help me svp! Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour *Raheem
*
Est-ce que tu es dans une session de secours (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ou *OS X* - selon l'OS) ?


----------



## Raheem (24 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Raheem
> *
> Est-ce que tu es dans une session de secours (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ou *OS X* - selon l'OS) ?


Oui tout à fais j'ai fais une petite erreur d'ailleurs je suis sous mountain lion


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

Alors voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base (tuto) -->

- aucune option de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* activée > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé)  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Raheem (24 Juillet 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data PC WINDOWS              249.1 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Base System    1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk12
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

Comme tu es démarré sur un OS de secours dépendant d'une image-disque contenue dans le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours -->

- le volume *Recovery HD* est actuellement monté. En conséquence > tu ne peux pas effacer le disque entier > puisqu'un de ses volumes est monté et indémontable.​
=> est-ce que > dans un 1er temps > un reformatage de *Macintosh HD* avant sa réinstallation => te conviendrait ?


----------



## Raheem (24 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu es démarré sur un OS de secours dépendant d'une image-disque contenue dans le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours -->
> 
> - le volume *Recovery HD* est actuellement monté. En conséquence > tu ne peux pas effacer le disque entier > puisqu'un de ses volumes est monté et indémontable.​
> => est-ce que > dans un 1er temps > un reformatage de *Macintosh HD* avant sa réinstallation => te conviendrait ?


Oui je vais commencer par ça, ça me convient tout à fais. Merci


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

Veux-tu une commande de reformatage ?

- après réinstallation de Mountain Lion dans un volume reformaté et démarrage sur cet OS > tu pourras supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* et récupérer son espace au volume *Macintosh HD*.​


----------



## Raheem (24 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Veux-tu une commande de reformatage ?
> 
> - après réinstallation de Mountain Lion dans un volume reformaté et démarrage sur cet OS > tu pourras supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* et récupérer son espace au volume *Macintosh HD*.​


Oui je veux bien stp, je vais suivre tes instructions ainsi pour la suppression de la partition BOOTCAMP.
Ça m'enleverais un sacré poids merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""* ; le *0* de *disk0s2* = zéro

la commande reformate *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Raheem (24 Juillet 2019)

```
ash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 233 GB HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```

Voila c'est fait.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

Le reformage s'est bien effectué -->

- dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" > et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## Raheem (24 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le reformage s'est bien effectué -->
> 
> - dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" > et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


Cela fonctionne pas, je suis bloqué à l'étape où je dois rentrer mon identifiant Apple et le mdp. Je clique sur connexion mais il tourne en rond et me remet à l'étape où il faut sélectionner le disque à installer.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2019)

En re-essayant --> est-ce que tu arrives à valider ton identifiant Apple ?


----------



## Raheem (25 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> En re-essayant --> est-ce que tu arrives à valider ton identifiant Apple ?


Non toujours pas, l'identifiant et le code est bon, mais il ne le prend pas.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affiche l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raheem (25 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sysctl hw.model
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# sysctl hw.model
hw.model: MacBook5,1
-bash-3.2#

Voila, desolé pour la réponse tardive
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2019)

C'est un MacBook fin-2008. Il ne peut pas démarrer par internet -->

- est-ce que tu aurais un autre Mac > avec lequel te confectionner une clé USB d'installation démarrable (d'un OS allant de Lion 10.7 à El Capitan 10.11) ? - Sinon un PC avec lequel télécharger un installateur Apple ?​


----------



## Raheem (25 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est un MacBook fin-2008. Il ne peut pas démarrer par internet -->
> 
> - est-ce que tu aurais un autre Mac > avec lequel te confectionner une clé USB d'installation démarrable (d'un OS allant de Lion 10.7 à El Capitan 10.11) ? - Sinon un PC avec lequel télécharger un installateur Apple ?​


Malheureusement je n'est pas d'autre Mac mais j'ai un autre pc Windows avec lequel je peux télécharger oui. Que dois je télécharger exactement ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2019)

Avec ton PC > va à ce fil des forums MacGé : ☞*Clé USB non détectée lors du démarrage avec ALT*☜ (clique le lien rouge).

- à mon message #83 > tu as un lien actif : *MOUNTAIN LION.dmg* > qui va te permettre de télécharger depuis mon nuage pCloud une image-disque de *5 Go* contenant un installateur Apple de Mountain Lion.​
Par ailleurs : as-tu une clé USB disponible (*8 Go* ou plus) ?


----------



## Raheem (25 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Avec ton PC > va à ce fil des forums MacGé : ☞*Clé USB non détectée lors du démarrage avec ALT*☜ (clique le lien rouge).
> 
> - à mon message #83 > tu as un lien actif : *MOUNTAIN LION.dmg* > qui va te permettre de télécharger depuis mon nuage pCloud une image-disque de *5 Go* contenant un installateur Apple de Mountain Lion.​
> Par ailleurs : as-tu une clé USB disponible (*8 Go* ou plus) ?


D'accord, un disque dur externe fais l'affaire ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2019)

Il va être difficile de manœuvrer sans clé USB. À moins que ton DDE n'ait pas de données et soit reformatable ?


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il va être difficile de manœuvrer sans clé USB. À moins que ton DDE n'ait pas de données et soit reformatable ?



Bonjour Macomaniac comment vas tu ? désolé pour cette réponse tardive, j'étais actuellement en vacances je n'ai pas eu le temps de poursuivre tes manoeuvres. Alors pour résumer j'ai trouver une clés USB 8Gb et je suis en train de télécharger le MOUNTAIN LION via ton pcloud. Quelle sont les étapes suivantes ? Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Bonjour *Raheem
*
Alors tu n'as qu'à formater ta clé en *exFAT* avec ton PC > et intituler son volume *CLE* (sans accent).

Cela fait > lorsque tu as à ta disposition l'image-disque : *MOUNTAIN LION.dmg* --> tu la copies dans le volume *CLE* de clé.

Puis tu éjectes la clé > et tu la branches au Mac -->

- est-ce que tu peux toujours démarrer le Mac sur son OS de secours (pour ouvrir une session de secours affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*) ?​


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Raheem
> *
> Alors tu n'as qu'à formater ta clé en *exFAT* avec ton PC > et intituler son volume *CLE* (sans accent).
> 
> ...


D'accord jai suivi les étapes je copie actuellement le mountain lion. Oui je suis actuellement devant les 4 utilitaires OS


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Une fois la clé branchée au Mac (avec une copie de l'image-disque dans le volume *CLE*) > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie la configuration d'ensemble.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data PC WINDOWS              249.1 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Base System    1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.0 GB     disk13
   1:               Windows_NTFS CLE                     8.0 GB     disk13s1
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

Voila le tableau.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Je vois la clé. Passe la commande :

```
ls /Volumes/CLE
```


le "*l*" de "*ls*" = minuscule de "*L*"

la commande liste le contenu de *CLE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes/CLE
.Trashes            MOUNTAIN LION.dmg
._.Trashes            System Volume Information
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

On voit bien l'image-disque.

Passe la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/CLE/MOUNTAIN* /Volumes/Macin*
```


respecte les espaces ; mets *MOUNTAIN** et *Macin** avec un astérisque *** final

la commande recopie l'image-disque => dans le volume interne *Macintosh HD*

Préviens quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> On voit bien l'image-disque.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


Ce m'indique un message "Espace disque limité" est ce normal ?


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

Raheem a dit:


> Ce m'indique un message "Espace disque limité" est ce normal ?


Sayez jai eu le -bash-3.2


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Alors passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau --> qu'on voie l'occupation de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# cp -av /Volumes/CLE/MOUNTAIN* /Volumes/Macin*
/Volumes/CLE/MOUNTAIN LION.dmg -> /Volumes/Macintosh HD/MOUNTAIN LION.dmg
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s2    1.3G   1.2G   111M    92%  286649    27024   91%   /
devfs           201k   201k     0B   100%     678        0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      524k   147k   377k    29%      34       92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk3      524k   143k   381k    28%      33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk4      524k   160k   365k    31%      37       89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk5      524k   147k   377k    29%      34       92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk6      524k   463k    61k    89%     111       15   88%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk7      6.3M   2.1M   4.2M    34%     519     1015   34%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk8      2.1M   786k   1.3M    38%     190      320   37%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk9      1.0M   152k   897k    15%      35      219   14%   /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays
/dev/disk10     524k   172k   352k    33%      40       86   32%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk11     524k   160k   365k    31%      37       89   29%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk12     1.0M   180k   868k    18%      42      212   17%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk0s2    250G   5.3G   245G     3% 1296814 59738340    2%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0s3    650M   496M   148M    78%  122656    36034   77%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk0s4    249G    98k   249G     1%       0        0  100%   /Volumes/PC WINDOWS
/dev/disk13s1   8.0G   5.0G   3.0G    63%  152596    92171   62%   /Volumes/CLE
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

*5,3 Go* dans *Macintosh HD* --> ça m'a l'air bon.

Passe la commande :

```
hdiutil attach /Volumes/Macin*/MOUNTAIN*
```


mets les 2 astérisques *** d'abréviation où tu les vois

la commande monte le volume *Installation Mountain Lion* de l'image-disque copiée dans *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# hdiutil attach /Volumes/Macin*/MOUNTAIN*
/dev/disk14             GUID_partition_scheme             
/dev/disk14s1           EFI                               
/dev/disk14s2           Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/Installation Mountain Lion
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Parfait : le volume Installation Mountain Lion est bien monté.

Allez ! on reparamètre la clé (on joue sur 2 tableaux en alternance). Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk13
```


la commande inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > un nom de volume *CLE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk13
Started erase on disk13
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk13s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk13s2 as a 7 GB HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk13
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

C'est bon pour la clé : elle est prête à être configurée.

On revient au volume : *Installation Mountain Lion* toujours monté.

Passe la commande :

```
hdiutil attach /Volumes/Install*/Install*/C*/S*/Install*
```


tu  as *5* astérisques *** d'abréviation à la suite

la commande monte une sous-image-disque *InstallESD.dmg* > contenue dans l'installateur de Mountain Lion > contenu dans le volume *Installation Mountain Lion* (c'est une espèce d'emboîtement de poupées russes)

Poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Note : j'ai édité mon message --> rafraîchis la page pour le lire. Il y a *5* *** en fait.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# hdiutil attach /Volumes/Install*/Install*/C*/S*/Install*
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de Driver Descriptor Map (DDM : 0)…
     Driver Descriptor Map (DDM : 0) : vérifiée   CRC32 $C4F8F51E
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de  (Apple_Free : 1)…
                    (Apple_Free : 1) : vérifiée   CRC32 $00000000
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de Apple (Apple_partition_map : 2)…
     Apple (Apple_partition_map : 2) : vérifiée   CRC32 $835716AC
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de disk image (Apple_HFS : 3)…
..............................................................................
          disk image (Apple_HFS : 3) : vérifiée   CRC32 $C2D35262
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de  (Apple_Free : 4)…
                    (Apple_Free : 4) : vérifiée   CRC32 $00000000
vérifiée   CRC32 $4F23A76B
/dev/disk15             Apple_partition_scheme            
/dev/disk15s1           Apple_partition_map               
/dev/disk15s2           Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/Mac OS X Install ESD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Parfait : le volume de la sous-image-disque est bien monté = *Mac OS X Install ESD*.

Allez hop ! la commande décisive -->

```
asr restore --s /Volumes/"Mac OS X Install ESD" --t /Volumes/CLE --erase --noprompt
```


respecte tous les espaces ; mets les doubles tirets *--* où tu les vois ; mets *"Mac OS X Install ESD"* avec les *""*

la commande restaure (en mode "copie-de-blocs") le volume *Mac OS X Install ESD* => au volume *CLE*. Ce dernier va être reformaté > renommé *Mac OS X Install ESD* comme la source > cloné des ressources de ce volume > rendu démarrable à la fin par l'inscription d'un chemin de démarrage sur ton en-tête

il y a *+ 4 Go* à recopier

Poste l'affichage retourné lorsque tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#*.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

```
bash-3.2# asr restore --s /Volumes/"Mac OS X Install ESD" --t /Volumes/CLE --erase --noprompt
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Remounting target volume...done
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

Raheem a dit:


> ```
> bash-3.2# asr restore --s /Volumes/"Mac OS X Install ESD" --t /Volumes/CLE --erase --noprompt
> Validating target...done
> Validating source...done
> ...


C'est fait.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Ça m'a l'air parfait cette affaire.

Alors redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et presse aussitôt la touche "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->

- choisis le volume intitulé : *Mac OS X Install ESD* (volume renommé de la clé) > démarre dessus. tu devrais obtenir une interface d'installation.​
=> lance l'installation > et choisis le volume *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça m'a l'air parfait cette affaire.
> 
> Alors redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et presse aussitôt la touche "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->
> 
> ...


Cela a fonctionner ! Merci tu es un génie !! Tu pense que je pourrais supprimer la partition Windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Content pour toi !

Si tu souhaites supprimer la partition Windows et récupérer son espace à *Macintosh HD* --> je peux te passer les commandes _ad hoc_.


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> Si tu souhaites supprimer la partition Windows et récupérer son espace à *Macintosh HD* --> je peux te passer les commandes _ad hoc_.


D'accord merci mais ma priorité serais de faire les mises a niveau car je ne peux pas telecharger d'application a cause de cela. Serais tu comment je pourrais faire, en sachant qu'il refuse chaque mise a niveau que j'essaie. Merci


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Tu veux installer un OS supérieur ? - lequel ?


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu veux installer un OS supérieur ? - lequel ?


Je souhaiterais installer un OS qui me permettrais de télécharger des applications car avec L'OS que jai actuellement je ne peux installer aucune application donc Sierra ou High Sierra je pense que cela serais le bon compromis.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Utilise ce lien : ☞*Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge) -->

- est-ce que tu peux lancer le téléchargement d'un installateur de Sierra 10.12 depuis l'AppStore ?​


----------



## Raheem (11 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Utilise ce lien : ☞*Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge) -->
> 
> - est-ce que tu peux lancer le téléchargement d'un installateur de Sierra 10.12 depuis l'AppStore ?​


Oui mais ensuite il refuse installation


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Quel est le message d'erreur ?


----------



## kcinnay (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Il semblerait que ce thread n'ait pas vocation à s'éteindre.
Mon problème est légèrement différent, c'est un disque externe qui me donne du fil a retordre. Il fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'au moment où j'ai décidé de le passer de NTFS à ExFat. Depuis il arrive qu'il n'apparaisse pas, ni dans le finder, ni dans l'utilitaire de disque et à d'autres moment il apparait mais je ne peux rien faire dessus. Je cherche juste à le formater et à pouvoir l'utiliser normalement pour stocker des fichiers.
Pour info
- mon ordi :
*Informations matériel :*
  Nom du modèle :    iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :    iMac10,1
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :    3,06 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 :    3 Mo
  Mémoire :    4 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    215.0.0.0.0
  Version SMC (système) :    1.52f9

- Le DD externe :
*Elements 25A2 :*
Identifiant du produit :    0x25a2
Identifiant du fournisseur :    0x1058  (Western Digital Technologies, Inc.)
Version :    10.26
Numéro de série :    57584E31414338414E5A3359
Vitesse :    Jusqu’à 480 Mb/s
Fabricant :    Western Digital
Identifiant de l’emplacement :    0x26200000 / 5
Courant disponible (mA) :    500
Courant requis (mA) :    500
Exploitation supplémentaire actuelle (mA) :    0
Media :
*Elements 25A2 :*
Capacité :    1 To (1 000 170 586 112 octets)
Support amovible :    Non
Nom BSD :    disk1
Logical Unit :    0
Type de carte de partition :    GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
USB Interface :    0
Volumes :
*EFI :*
Capacité :    209,7 Mo (209 715 200 octets)
Système de fichiers :    MS-DOS FAT32
Nom BSD :    disk1s1
Contenu :    EFI
UUID du volume :    0E239BC6-F960-3107-89CF-1C97F78BB46B
*DD MARINE :*
Capacité :    999,96 Go (999 959 801 856 octets)
Disponible :    995,64 Go (995 636 019 200 octets)
Inscriptible :    Oui
Système de fichiers :    ExFAT
Nom BSD :    disk1s2
Point de montage :    /Volumes/DD MARINE
Contenu :    Microsoft Basic Data
UUID du volume :    C7DA2637-651F-3023-9A4B-41B43AF4C349

J'ai essayé de passer par le terminal pour suivre la même progression que Raheem, mais il refuse toujours d'être démonté.
Est-ce que vous pourriez m'apporter un peu d'aide.

Voilà le message du terminal :


```
Last login: Sat Mar 28 12:01:51 on console
You have new mail.
iMac-de-Yanick:~ Yannick$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS iMac de Yannick         999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data DD MARINE               1000.0 GB  disk1s2
iMac-de-Yanick:~ Yannick$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "DD Marine" disk0s2
You cannot erase the boot disk
iMac-de-Yanick:~ Yannick$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "DD Marine" disk1s2
Started erase on disk1s2 DD MARINE
Unmounting disk
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
iMac-de-Yanick:~ Yannick$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *kcinnay*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s2
```


la commande démonte de force le volume *DD MARINE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## kcinnay (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac,
merci pour ta réponse très rapide.
Voilà le résultat.
iMac-de-Yanick:~ Yannick$ diskutil umount force disk1s2
Volume DD MARINE on disk1s2 force-unmounted

J'ai lancé un SOS dans l'utilitaire de disque j'ai de nouveau eu un message d'erreur comme quoi il n'était plus démontable et en en lançant un second pour prendre la capture d'écran je crois que ça à fonctionné.
	

		
			
		

		
	







EDIT: voilà 5 minutes qu'il est bloqué à cette étape. J'ai l'impression que le disque n'arrive pas être remonté.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Tu veux bien reformater le volume *DD MARINE* ? -->

- pour un reformatage > le volume doit être démonté au préalable. Si le démontage automatique échoue > il faut le démonter de force comme par la commande que je t'avais passée => avant de reformater.​
Dans quel format veux-tu le nouveau volume ?


----------



## kcinnay (29 Mars 2020)

Oui j'aimerais le reformater en ExFAT pour qu'il ne fasse plus de difficultés.
J'ai lancé le démontage de force avec la commande que tu m'as donné, et j'ai lancé le formatage via l'utilitaire de disque qui a réussi au bout de 10 minutes. Time machine m'a ensuite proposé qu'il devienne ma sauvegarde, j'ai refusé et à a mis presque 5minutes à mouliner, maintenant j'essaye de l'éjecter pour le brancher à un autre ordi mais rien ne se passe.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

Ce que tu décris donne l'impression que ce DDE est en bout de course - non ?


----------



## kcinnay (29 Mars 2020)

Je n'espère pas, il a moins d'un an et n'a pas été utilisé de manière intensive. Je n'ai plus qu'a le jeter alors et en acheter un neuf.
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------

